
Tell HN: It seems like caskroom.io is gone - PascLeRasc
It seems like the domain expired. 
For me it looks like: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;WAUXDTr.png<p>For now caskroom.github.io&#x2F;search works but I didn&#x27;t know about it until today and the project seems small with only 10 Github stars.
======
OJFord
> _I didn 't know about it until today and the project seems small with only
> 10 Github stars._

It's maintained by the 'official' brew cask maintainers; /caskroom/homebrew-
cask has 10.6k stars, so I wouldn't worry - why would I star their website
repo?

caskroom.io is listed on the team page on Github, so it seems like it's just
an oversight.

You could always let the maintainers know with an issue - though if they're
not aware already I doubt it will take long :)

EDIT:

Actually, check out this commit:
[https://github.com/caskroom/caskroom.github.io/commit/3aa01f...](https://github.com/caskroom/caskroom.github.io/commit/3aa01fee099b59c0a5c2381469ef925d2b2ec884)

~~~
PascLeRasc
Thanks! Yeah I did open an issue and it seems they just internally decided to
switch domains.

